# Nothelle Q7 @ SEMA



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2006)

For your viewing pleasure our *Nothelle Q7 4.2 Quattro* premiered during SEMA 2006 at the *Vizualogic* booth.
Many thanks to George from Fourtitude who took these amazing pictures.
To see the full SEMA coverage pleases visit http://www.thecarlounge.net

































































































Specs
*2007 Audi Q7 4.2 Quattro Premium Edition*
*Nothelle* Body Kit
*Nothelle* Exhaust Tips (full exhaust will be added for the next showcase at CES 2007 Las Vegas incl. 500+ HP. Keep your eyes open)
*Nothelle* 22x10 NOVEDRA IX SPORT brilliance edition on 295/30-22 *Continental* ContiCrossContact to match the load capacity of the Q7.
*Nothelle* electronic lowering modul for Q7's euipped with Audi's Adaptive Air Suspension
*Movit* Germany Custom Brakes. 17.5" rotors front, 15" rotors rear to assure we will stop our soon 500+ HP equipped Q7
*Vizualogic* Rear Seat Entertainment System. A must have if you like to add rear seat monitors in your Q7. A perfect fit and the headrests match the OEM interior. Each headrest has an individual DVD player integrated. Also each headrest has on Apple iPod connector to view your movies from the Apple iPod Video. Rear seat passengers have the ability to view either Driver or Passenger DVD, or say for example if the Passenger (or Driver headrest) has an iPod Video attached you can switch between viewing iPod video or DVD. *WOW*
Many Many Thanks also to *Tim Tomas* at *Tomas Sport Tuning* in San Pablo, CA (http://www.tomassporttuning.com) who took care off the full install for us.
Shout out also to *PanelCraft* in Berkley, CA who assured the paint got dry on time.
For more info on our Q7 or where it will be located for show please feel free to contact me via IM or faster response e-mail.


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:24 AM 11-18-2006_


----------

